# Question about my Flowerhorn having callamanus worms.



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

I noticed the little red stringy worms comming out of my flowerhorn's vent about a week ago. 
So I went to my buddy at the LFS and he gave me some CopperSafe to treat it with. Was this the right meds? Will they kill the worms?


----------



## fishfreak317 (Feb 22, 2006)

try this stuff it works great.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4615+15555&pcatid=15555


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

but if thats all the money i had then will the CopperSafe work to rid the worms?


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

do some searching on those worms, they seem to be quite specialized in their treatment. i used a dog wormer when i had them and i was unsuccessful in treating the affected fish but i was able to stop it from spreading.

you can also try jungle internal parasite food


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

No, copper safe is for external parasites. Your fish has internal worms. It may help to stop them from spreading to another fish in the tank (or re-infecting your FH) but it will only kill worms that are on the outside of the fishes body. You need a medicine for internal worms. Medicated food and also soak your pellets in garlic juice* before you feed it to your fish. The garlic juice may not kill them all but it should help to drastically slow them down until you can get the medicine you need.

*Make sure it is plain old garlic juice, no added anything!! You can make your own using fresh garlic and a garlic press or you can buy it already crushed or you can buy some from your LFS if they carry it. (Most LFS's do have it in their saltwater section).


----------



## Japtastic (Jan 21, 2008)

Metronidazole seems to be the best at curing internal parasites, my GT had very long clear poo coming out of him and by treating with metronidazole I hope he has just turned the corner, the advice I got from the JD forums was as follows:

_Personally when I treat an internal parasite using 100% metronidazole i only use 250mg per 10 gallons. Now it will be hard to measure the 400mg tablet down to 250mg I suggest you cut it in half which would result to 200mg. Then cut the other half into another half which would result to 100mg and then AGAIN cut that half into another half to 50mg. IMO thats the best way to get reasonably close to the suggested "250mg" per 10gals.

Treatment:
Setup QT, adjust water to tank termperature, I suggest between 82-85. Place 250mg's of metonidazole into a bucket of "treated" tap water WITH recommended salt (1tbsp per 5gals). Let the tablet fully disolve in the water stir every 5 mins until twenty minutes are up and it should be fully disolved. Next put medicated, treated water into QT and readjust temperature if needed. Also make sure you have enough oxygen content in the QT while treating. Place fish into QT and monitor. Once 24hrs are up place in carbon and do a 20% water change OR simply do a 50% water change and repeat the treatment process for 3 straight days. Once done with treatment place into main tank and observe behavior and feed lightly. NOTE: you can replace salt with epsom salt use 1 TSP instead of 1tbsp per 5 gals for epsom salt.

If the GT will eat you can soak his food in medication and feed. Most fish really don't like the taste of food medicated with metro so I add a bit of garlic gaurd. Keep us posted _


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

The only stuff that has worked for me is Levamisole and if the outbreak is extensive, it may not work. See this site:
http://www.loaches.com/Members/shari2/l ... hloride-1/


----------

